# Command Barges Guass or Tesla?



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

So, I am about to finish my command barge and I am trying to decided whether to take Tesla or Guass. I am pretty much ass at magnets, so I figure I am just going to choose one and glue it on. 

The command barges are going to be used as Overlord/Warsycthe platforms, but just in case they ever get to shoot, which gun do you think is better.

Personally, I am leaning towards the tesla as it is s6, so is slightly better anti-transport and it has that nifty anti infantry thing on the go. It loses the guass glance though. However, in both cases, at so few shots, neither is really worth counting on.

What'd ya figure?


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't forget that since tesla weapons are ap - that they receive a minus one on the penetration chart. So, if you were thinking the strength 6 for anti-transport, you may want to reconsider.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I am more tempted by the Gauss Cannon. I always build lists based on the assumption that 75% of the opponents I face will be some form of SM. AP3 makes SM cry.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Gauss Cannon, definitely.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Gauss cannon for the command barge, all tesla for the annihilation barg


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Gauss cannon for the command barge, all tesla for the annihilation barg


Im actually partial to a gauss cannon on the annihilation barges, few extra glances/dead marines per game is always handy, especially when its for free


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I went with gauss on my annihilation barge as well, actually, to help COOK SUM SPESH MAHREENS.


----------



## Tophawtdog4411 (Jan 16, 2011)

if a tank ( ahnilation barge) is firing an assault weapon (tesla), can it move 12 and fire or is it still the normal 6 for 1 gun deal


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Tophawtdog4411 said:


> if a tank ( ahnilation barge) is firing an assault weapon (tesla), can it move 12 and fire or is it still the normal 6 for 1 gun deal


since it's not fast it's still the normal 1gun at 6'', no shooting at 12''. Gun weapons are classified in main weap (str 5+) or defensive ones, assault/heavy dont have any effect


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I put gauss on both my command and annihiliation barges simply because both are back-up weaponry. A few extra S6 shots is nothing... but if I get marines in the open and can get some free AP3 shots at them then I'm a happy bunny.

On the annihilation barge I would say that its even more heavily weighted to gauss: tesla might fit with the main guns, but gauss gives you a different option to play with. Admittedly even against SoB the gauss cannon shouldn't do as much damage as the TL-destructor but we've all had those games where the opponent just won't fail his 3+ armour save (I've had one where Pedro and a single sternguard survived 23 straight armour saves).


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> since it's not fast it's still the normal 1gun at 6'', no shooting at 12''. Gun weapons are classified in main weap (str 5+) or defensive ones, assault/heavy dont have any effect


It should be pointed out that the command barge IS a Fast Skimmer while the annihilation barge IS NOT. Something I failed to notice on my first read through.


----------

